# Looking for grazing in Devon



## Eden (26 September 2015)

Looking for grazing for two horses in the Clearbrook, Meavy, Lovaton or Dousland areas. References available.


----------



## Eden (23 October 2015)

Yelverton area would also be considered.


----------



## Piglet (23 October 2015)

If you are on Facebook, there are lots of places available eg land/livery Plymouth etc  livery in Devon are just some examples


----------



## Eden (30 October 2015)

I have joined a lot of the Facebook pages, but most spaces seem to be around South Brent and Newton Abbot so far. Never mind, I will keep looking.  Thank you.


----------

